# Ice Camp Out



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Dreaming of ice fishing...Anybody ever overnight on the ice? I've got a big insulated hub, and have always kicked around setting up camp for a weekend. If you've done it, what are your do's and don'ts? Here's some of what I've heard:

- Leave a window and/or vent cracked at night for a nice draft to keep CO2 at bay if you run a heater. Also bring at least 1 additional C02 detector for safety. Even though the Buddy Heaters have oxygen sensors, a C02 detector or two will help ensure you wake up in the morning.

- Set up a floor with the big foam puzzle pieces to insulate the ice the best you can

- Use a cot, insulated sleeping pad with high R-value, and a cold weather sleeping bag for your sleeping setup

- Change out of the clothes you wore during the day before you get into your sleeping bag. Put on dry thermals for bed

- Don't try to hold in urine. Your body will use heat and energy to keep your pee warm, so it's best to make sure you urinate before bed.

- Bring a 5-gallon bucket lined with a trash bag filled with some kitty litter to go #2. That way, when you get back to mainland, you can simply throw away the bag. They sell snap on toilet seat lids for the buckets for comfort


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

RStock521 said:


> Dreaming of ice fishing...Anybody ever overnight on the ice? I've got a big insulated hub, and have always kicked around setting up camp for a weekend. If you've done it, what are your do's and don'ts? Here's some of what I've heard:
> 
> - Leave a window and/or vent cracked at night for a nice draft to keep CO2 at bay if you run a heater. Also bring at least 1 additional C02 detector for safety. Even though the Buddy Heaters have oxygen sensors, a C02 detector or two will help ensure you wake up in the morning.
> 
> ...


I icefish out of Put-in-Bay all winter. Spent a night on the ice by Rattlesnake about 30 years ago. I don’t recommend it. Lake Erie is very creepy at night. Expansion and contraction all night caused lightning like shatters. None of us wanted to do it again.Remember, Lake Erie is just a big river running from Detroit to Buffalo. It’s always moving. An inland lake might be different. A frozen Lake Erie has enough hazards during the day let alone at night. Fish hard all day, head for the barn, crack a beer and start cleaning fish. Good luck


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess you could do all that if you want to… I'd much rather just get there early in the morning or stay in a hotel


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I've ice fished at night many times. Never actually slept on the ice though. Being out there at night is different. If I'm out there at night I make sure I've got a couple people with me. Hoping this year we have plenty of ice!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

With the crazy new Ice Houses that are drop down trailers, they do it all the time... On Erie? not me. I don't even like traveling in the dark on Erie. The early start that is required to get a parking spot tempts everyone.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Been out alone at night many times also except on Erie. But only when the ice was easily fished and safe. Not so much anymore. On a clear night on inland lakes the shanty shakes and jumps at times. Will keep you awake for sure. It’s more fun to go with people who hasn’t fished at night and watch them freak out when things happen.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Bad part of an overniter, better only have 6 fish when you come off the ice, even if you stay 3 days. You are required to only have 6 fish in possession when on the ice, otherwise, you have to bring your catch to shore and better have a way to prove 2 or 3 days fishing, they do check coolers, and often during a good ice season...


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Well this is on my bucket list for sure but it will probably be on Higgins Lake fishing for smelt and save Lake Erie for the early start with the convoy of sleds and 4-Wheeler's leading the way out of Catawba.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Higgins lake is a good time, smelt bite best after dark, usually wee hours of morning. Them little guys taste good. We used to go up and spend a few days every year, fish Houghton and a couple others daytime and Higgins at night. I think the smelt limit is 1 gallon. Eat em like French fries...
I have a couple old smelt wheels a fella gave me years ago, catch 25 or 30 at a time using red or orange yarn as these little guys have grissley mouths, get tangled in the yarn easily..A few locals build ice houses with woodburners in em and spend weeks on the ice, you will be amazed when a pickup truck drives by ya while your fishin !!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been trying to put together an over night or long into the night ice get together for a while....id rather not even sleep id like to stay awake and jig all night and grill out n drink some busch lattes. Bring out an elevated fire ring and have a nice fire on the ice and sit around it jiggin and BS'n with some good people with a hot deer brat in my hand/belly.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> I have been trying to put together an over night or long into the night ice get together for a while....id rather not even sleep id like to stay away and jig all night and grill out n drink some busch lattes. Bring out an elevated fire ring and have a nice fire on the ice and sit around it jiggin and BS'n with some good people with a hot deer brat in my hand/belly.


Sounds like you need to go to Smeltville on Higgins Lake. Crazy!!! It's a all nighter every night!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive been up to Houghton, Higgins and St Helens but never for an all nighter....wouldnt mind lol


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

We did a late night trip on Higgins last year and had a blast. Seeing perch and smelt 30+ feet down in that clear water was pretty cool! Tried jigging deep water for lakers and had a few chasers, but no takers. I was a little hesitant to try the smelt to be honest, but they were delicious!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Scum, I wish you were my neighbor! I'd be right there with you man!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well hopefully we get the safe ice and a nice calm night to be able to put something together! I know i'll be able to put together a hand full of guys that wants to go!


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

I’ve done a couple overnighters. It’s been a couple years but I am all in. The night bite a t skeeter was good. Crappie start to hit nicely at sundown. My first trip overnight on Erie was a total disaster. Went out on foot from Catawba . Made it a mile and a half out with 14 inches of ice. But I was in the wrong spot. Crazy current in between the islands. Couldn’t even keep my jig down. Moved towards that little small island and the ice went to 4 inches thick. Be very careful On Lake Erie!!!! I’m still learning. But definitely want to try again.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

addicted to fish said:


> I’ve done a couple overnighters. It’s been a couple years but I am all in. The night bite a t skeeter was good. Crappie start to hit nicely at sundown. My first trip overnight on Erie was a total disaster. Went out on foot from Catawba . Made it a mile and a half out with 14 inches of ice. But I was in the wrong spot. Crazy current in between the islands. Couldn’t even keep my jig down. Moved towards that little small island and the ice went to 4 inches thick. Be very careful On Lake Erie!!!! I’m still learning. But definitely want to try again.


that little island you probably went near was Mouse.......NEVER....and I mean NEVER go near Mouse island again......trust me. Horrible current and ice can go from a foot to an inch within a foot! Its insane. Definitely stay clear of mouse!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I’ve done several overnighters in smaller, nothing fancy, shacks on Mille Lacs Lake and Lake of The Woods in MN, Devils Lake ND, and on Little Bay de Noc in MI and, while I had a good time, none of the night time portions of the trip was any too productive at any of the locations. If it is a clear night on the MN lakes the Northern Lights are truly incredible. The rumbles of the building ice in sub zero weather is amazing and one night in MI I had a BIG crack go thru the ice right under my shack that I could feel the impact of while sitting inside, that’s a bit hair raising. I heard the ice shift heavy one night on Mille Lacs and, in the morning, there was a new ice heave about 50 yds from my shack that was easily 24” high. If you drove into that in the dark of the night it would be like hitting a concrete wall. It is a bit of a different experience but I have never been the benefactor of the sometimes aggressive night bites that I have read and heard about, but I always had fun.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

A handful of friends and myself are planning a weekend on the ice somewhere this year. Will be an inland lake. We plan to take several shanties with us, one for sleeping/cooking one for fishing and one for a bathroom. I think you have a solid list going.


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you have any inland lakes in mind.? I would like to be a part of this . I have lots of gear to offer and it sounds like a great time to meet some new people.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mosquito comes to mind. It's got crappie and walleye for the nite bite. Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

If this becomes an OGF camp-out or meet-up at Mosquito, count me in! I’m in Cincinnati, and Mosquito is on my destination list anyway. 

We did 3 nights on Houghton a few years back, but that was in one of Lyman’s sleeper shacks. Other than the toilet, it was better than staying at a cheap hotel.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would be interested in an overnight at Mosquito.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I just ordered an Exped Megamat 10, looks like I'm going to give it a shot! Didn't mean for this thread to turn in to a camp-out, but that would be a blast. I guess once we get in to ice season with predictable ice, we can decide on a weekend that would work best


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I think it's pretty cool to see all this coming together, and I think it will be a great adventure. Now, we just need some ice!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Also agree killer idea

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I would love to do this on alum but that is going to take a below average winter to lock it up. I would be down for skeeter tho


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Instead of Deer Hunting this year, I'm heading to northern Wisconsin to get on some Hard Water My buddy who is an ice guide says the ice good. He is taking us out on Lake Winnebago for pike and perch fishing. 
PARTY ON with a Good cigar and good bourbon whiskey


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Crankit said:


> Instead of Deer Hunting this year, I'm heading to northern Wisconsin to get on some Hard Water My buddy who is an ice guide says the ice good. He is taking us out on Lake Winnebago for pike and perch fishing.
> PARTY ON with a Good cigar and good bourbon whiskey


 Good luck, let us know how you guys do! Did Green Bay and Milwaukee harbor last year and had a blast!


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah, I’d love to do an overnight somewhere.
BTW you don’t have to worry about the CO2 from your heater. It’ll go out when the oxygen is gone, then you’re just breathing propane. Lol
I learned that the hard way. I think the only thing that saved me was sleeping down low...Or DUMB luck!!!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

What kind of heater were you running? The Buddy Heaters have a thermocouple that acts as a safety, so if the oxygen gets burned up and the flame goes out, the thermocouple shuts off the flow of propane.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

This is an advanced prototype developed by a close colleague. We ran extensive testing on this new addition to our essential camping gear a few weeks back. There was some initial criticism of the Bass pull tap (all would prefer a crappie), but we quickly dismissed this minor aesthetic deficiency. It exceeded all other expectations, and was unanimously approved for a final phase of intensive testing on the ice.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

If you need volunteers for further testing I sure wouldn't mind helping on that one, lol!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

RStock521 said:


> Good luck, let us know how you guys do! Did Green Bay and Milwaukee harbor last year and had a blast!


Just got back last Friday What an experience !! There was lots of snow but the ice was good. 6-8 inches. We caught pike on tip ups, what a blast. The shanty was nice and warm, and we caught mostly jumbo perch. Ate good all week. What a big difference when you make your way south. No ice in OHIO


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Id be down for Mosquito as well...I do know thats a solid night bite for eyes and pies.....solid sized fish in there as well. I better bring a few lodges of busch latte's


----------

